# Independent Trading Co. Adds EXP95NB Men’s Water-Resistant Windbreaker Jacket



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new water-resistant men’s jacket has joined Independent Trading Co.’s line of fashionable and functional outerwear. The EXP95NB windbreaker is made of 100 percent 330D nylon with a waterproof coating and is screen print friendly.

It has an unlined hood and six-snap front closure, along with draw cords at the hood and waist. Other features include self- neck tape, elastic cuffs, underarm grommets, and antique brass eyelets and snaps. The jacket has a standard fit and is offered in black in sizes XS-3XL.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

